# One for the Brummies



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

New independent looking to open up:

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/new-independent-coffee-shop-barista-11041024

In-house roasting and a barista school, very snazzy. Has anyone been to their place in Nottingham?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes - they use a robusta - brazillian belnd in the cafe . It's super popular - hey are opening a second in nottm but to the train station and starbucks. They have passion and balls - I'll give em that .

Why it is doing well ? for me it gives people an easy transition from chain to indie ( they have a food background so good is very good and great value ) . The coffee is not to my personal preference though . It will have alot of fans ...










This was there sign last time I went


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Certainly sounds interesting and like it will add something different to the Birmingham crowd. There's a fair bit of competition for the lunch time crowd around there so it needs to really.

I look forward to trying it out, it's never bad having more choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah there isn't as much competition in nottm city centre specialty wise . So will be interesting to see how it fares in a more developed market . Personally I'd have gone to Leicester first ( gap there for sure )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Not for me but there is probably a market for them here. Good luck I say


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes - they use a robusta - brazillian belnd in the cafe . It's super popular - hey are opening a second in nottm but to the train station and starbucks. They have passion and balls - I'll give em that .
> 
> Why it is doing well ? for me it gives people an easy transition from chain to indie ( they have a food background so good is very good and great value ) . The coffee is not to my personal preference though . It will have alot of fans ...
> 
> ...


Agree 100% with this summary. I know of two new openings in the pipeline in Nottingham which will hopefully move things on a bit

Apologies for resurrecting old thread, but am at my daughter's gym class and a bit bored so going through the forums by way of entertainment!


----------

